# Can someone pls suggest a psu for my config?



## wolverine12 (Dec 22, 2011)

config:
Intel pentium dual core e5300 2.6ghz
Gigabyte g41m2esl motherboard
1x2gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
500gb sata hard disk
Current gpu: xfx nvidia 8400gs
Current psu: stock 300w with 14A on 12v

Now, i have bought a new gpu, xfx nvidia gt240. Consequently i plan to upgrade my psu. So pls suggest a good psu priced at Rs. 500-1000 that will be sufficient for my system. Iball and vip will do. But will they be sufficient? I dont mind disconnecting my dvd-rom n floppydrive to conserve power. Pls dont suggest corsair or cooler master unless they are under Rs1000 as it will be out of my budget otherwise.
Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2011)

^^ have a look at here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

increase your budget and get a decent PSU around ~2.2k ie FSp Saga II 500 or Corsair CX430v2


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 22, 2011)

increase your budget and buy fsp saga II 500


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 22, 2011)

okay..
i can stretch it to 1500/-
so which ine do yu suggest now??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

at 1.5k only PSU possible is FSP Saga II 350W


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 22, 2011)

@sam
will it be enough?
i dont plan to upgrade further as i plan on buyin a laptop as soon as i get into a college for PG..also can you tell me where i can get it from? i stay in thane.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ The PSU ie FSP Saga II 350W will be enough


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 23, 2011)

But where can i get it?
there are availability issues.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ where do you live ?? if there's availability issue try ordering online.


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 24, 2011)

i stay in thane..near mumbai..cant order online coz i dont have a credit/debit card.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Contact Aditya Infotech. They are the official distributors of Corsair, FSP and Sapphire in India. 
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page 

Call them up for this, and they will help you.


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanx. i called them but they askd me to call back on monday. but i guess they ll have it. else i ll stretch it to 2000/- by selling my current gpu and buy the 400w version.
thanx again.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 25, 2011)

wolverine12 said:


> i stay in thane..near Mumbai..cant order online coz i dont have a credit/debit card.



Its not totally necessary. Most websites allow you to deposit cash in their bank accounts. Do check with websites from Mumbai, esp the ones offering cash on delivery options.


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you pls name a few such sites??


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ is this good enough for you 



> Shop Address: M/s.E-Lounge, Simlim Square, Shop No. 306, 3rd Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, Grant Road (East), Mumbai - 400007
> 
> Telephone Nos. – +91-22-23890087 / 09820972852 / 9223228195
> We Offer Cash on Delivery – COD Option to All our Mumbai Customers (Delivery Charges will be Extra depending on the Location)



TheITwares Ecommerce

BTW, I would suggest you get FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.2k 
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares

^^ is this good enough for you 



> Shop Address: M/s.E-Lounge, Simlim Square, Shop No. 306, 3rd Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, Grant Road (East), Mumbai - 400007
> 
> Telephone Nos. – +91-22-23890087 / 09820972852 / 9223228195
> We Offer Cash on Delivery – COD Option to All our Mumbai Customers (Delivery Charges will be Extra depending on the Location)



TheITwares Ecommerce

BTW, I would suggest you get FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.2k 
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanx a lot every1. gettin fsp saga 400 from itwares.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ good choice  can you tell me which cabinet do you have ??


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 26, 2011)

I cant..its a 6 yr old one frm my p4 days..iball  i guess..
but it runs pretty cool..
my on load temps are:
core 0: 40c
core 1: 32c
gpu : 53c
so i guess its pretty cool mainly coz i keep my windows closed 2 avoid dust in my room n run a a/c..


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ ok ... thanks for the infos


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

Get Corsair CX430 v2 for 2K. Even more reliable than FSP.


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Where will i get it for 2k? everywhere i checked it was for around 2.5k.
anyways i got fsp saga II 400w..


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ congrats 



008Rohit said:


> Get Corsair CX430 v2 for 2K. Even more reliable than FSP.



where it's selling for only 2k - it's between 2.2-2.4 AFAIK


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> 
> 
> where it's selling for only 2k - it's between 2.2-2.4 AFAIK



It's selling for 2K in Mumbai as told by my friend. His uncle has a PC hardware shop.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratz, now you don't have to worry about it  overclock ur gpu to extract more 2-4 frames in games.


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes. But its too troublesome 2 be bothered with!


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> It's selling for 2K in Mumbai as told by my friend. His uncle has a PC hardware shop.



ok.... thanks for the info


----------

